# Sexing leopard gecko's



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

When I was new to herps, i read a lot about "pre-anal pores", but never really knew what they were, and I couldn't find any decent pics of what they are like.

Basically, to save some of you the same headaches, I took some pics of my male leo, and if yours has these, its a male


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

close-up:


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

They are called anal spores. Most males have a va shaped pattern of anal spores under there how should I put it.....butthole. Also males have much wider tails at the base of there tail. Females have none of these features.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet pic to show a male leopard gecko
they are pretty easy to spot when they get bigger
but alot of people dont know how to sex them


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Informative pics.

It's a shame not all male leos "designations" are as obvious as that one, though. I've had ones that seemingly grew that stuff overnight.

J


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

the "vent" in herps is referred to as a cloaca, or vent...so you do not have to wonder how to put it :nod:

Sexing TDS species can be tricky and if the animal was incubated at a mid-temp area you could get a specimen difficult to sex visually...caveat emptor


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they are called pre-anal pores, CK?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

j_burf said:


> I'm pretty sure they are called pre-anal pores, CK?


 I double that J Burf. They are called pre anal spores :nod:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes, in the Eublepharis you are looking at pre-anal pores....
You will however runacross femoral pores as well on some suarians, and a complete lack in others of either...


----------

